

First digital 3d graphics film, from 1972 - anigbrowl
http://nerdplusart.com/first-3d-rendered-film-from-1972-and-my-visit-to-pixar

======
Sodel
This is why HN is great. I've never seen this before! All that, and back when
computers has less power than our mobile phones.

------
cheez
Why does the face remind me of Tron? I swear either I played a video game with
that face or saw a movie...

~~~
ubercore
There's a face remarkably like that one in the SNES game Starfox. It spits
blocks at you.

~~~
cheez
Yep, that's the one!

------
CamperBob
Catmull's work is one of my favorite arguments against software patents. Can
you imagine where we would(n't) be today if he'd patented all of those core 3D
graphics algorithms and allowed them to end up in the hands of a Nathan
Myhrvold or a Lodsys?

